
Justin.tv does baseball - far33d
http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/07/05/MNG1QQR9RI1.DTL
======
migpwr
This actually made me say "damn thats cool!"... nice call by the justin.tv
team.

